# Control remoto a gran distancia



## DFrankF (Nov 10, 2008)

que tal soy nuevo por aqui espero y me puedan ayudar con un problema

en mi trabajo el sistema de bombeo de agua se encuentra con a 1.5 km de distancia y para encender y apagar la bomba es necesario ir al lugar para hacerlo manual

la idea que tenemos es crear un sistema a control remoto para realizar dicha funcion.

lo que se refiere al control electrico no ay ningun problema solo necesito saber como construis un receptor y emisor con la potencia suficiente para lograr dicha distancia. ya he buscado información y diagramas y la distancia maxima que enecontrado a sido de 50 mts.

en el lugar ay posibilidad de instalar alguna antena en la azotea de un piso 14 

de antemano muchisimas gracias


----------



## pepechip (Nov 10, 2008)

has pensado en la posibilidad de instalar un telefono movil.
Puedes utilizar la salida de auricular del telefono para accionar el circuito, o bien la luz que desprende al encenderse.


----------



## santiago (Nov 10, 2008)

un deco dtmf, en pablin hay uno que anda de 10

saludos

edit aca esta http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/telefon/decdtmf/index.htm
la idea es que compres el celular mas barato que dispongas, y que compres un manos libres, en la salida del parlante del auricular del manos libres, pones el decodificador, despues, hay varios circuitos, que hay que buscarlos para transformar q1,q2,q3,q4 en las 12 salidas que dispondrias

el circuito bcd ya te lo busco, dejame encontrar el apunte de hace 2 años

saludos

ahora no me digas que estas en una zona de cobertura nula    

sino la otra es armarle un amplificador de rf a algun transmisor de un juguete o algo asi

saludos2


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 10, 2008)

Esta gente es de los mas baratos que he encontrado

http://stores.ebay.com/e-MadeinCHN

Pero porque no hacer un sistema automatico que detecte cuando debe activar la bomba?

Por ejemplo con un detector de presion tipo prescontrol que al abrir el grifo detecte la caida de presion y active la bomba.


----------



## santiago (Nov 10, 2008)

o un control de flujo

saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 11, 2008)

hola.

si lo que necesitan es un control remoto de varios kilometros, lo mejor es utilizar frecuencias de radio. tipo fm u onda corta. en frecuencias q nop esten ocupadas.

previamente pidiendo permiso al estado.

en fm se pueden transmitir muchisimos datos de diferentes tipos, y gran cantidad.

de ultima una linea de fibra optica es mucho mas rapido el flujo de información, y no las roban pq no tienen ni cobre, ni ningun metal q a los ladrones les interese.


saludos.


----------



## electrokaki (Nov 11, 2008)

como es eso de "en fm se pueden transmitir muchisimos datos de diferentes tipos, y gran cantidad. 
" 

Estoy interesado


----------



## DFrankF (Nov 13, 2008)

muchisimas gracias por sus comentarios y erespuestas

la idea del celular fue la la primer la primer idea que se habia manejado solo que habia preocupacion por una llamada de numero equivocado o msj de la compañia del servicio y se pensaba obtener la señal del motor vibrador y aumentar el voltaje utilizando un amplificadorfacador operacional.

la idea de autmatizar con sensores tambien es una buena idea pero la distancia desde la bomba hasta el tanque equivale aproximadamente a la del hotel hasta la bomba asi que termino teniendo mismo problema.

es por eso que ando en busca de unsistema de control remoto

gracias y gracias por las ideas


----------



## pepechip (Nov 13, 2008)

DFrankF dijo:
			
		

> la idea del celular fue la la primer la primer idea que se habia manejado solo que habia preocupacion por una llamada de numero equivocado o msj de la compañia del servicio y se pensaba obtener la señal del motor vibrador y aumentar el voltaje utilizando un amplificadorfacador operacional.



La mayoria de los moviles se les puede configurar el tono de llamada para que suene de una manera u otra segun quien sea la persona que llama. Asi que puedes ponerle como tono de llamada predeterminado un ruido blanco ( sin sonido) y para el numero que tu ballas a llamar configuras un tono continuo de la frecuencia que sea.
Solo tienes que conectar un transistor a la toma del auricular para amplificar ese ruido, aunque puede que directamente puedas accionar un optoacoplador.
Yo conecte un led directamente a la salida del auricular y se me iluminaba al ritmo del tono de llamada, aunque esta caracteristica no se si te la proporcionaran todos los telefonos moviles.

P.D: si eres de la E.T.A. olvida lo que te he dicho.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 13, 2008)

pepechip dijo:
			
		

> DFrankF dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> > P.D: si eres de la E.T.A. olvida lo que te he dicho.



pero no te preocupes, si tiene conocimientos como para seguirte y llevar el tema a fin.........no necesita las ideas, sobran metodos.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 13, 2008)

DFrankF dijo:
			
		

> muchisimas gracias por sus comentarios y erespuestas
> 
> la idea del celular fue la la primer la primer idea que se habia manejado solo que habia preocupacion por una llamada de numero equivocado o msj de la compañia del servicio y se pensaba obtener la señal del motor vibrador y aumentar el voltaje utilizando un amplificadorfacador operacional.
> 
> ...



que distancias !
y han instalado tuberias para comunicar dichas partes entre si, supongo.
estan enterradas ? son ... de que material ?

saludos


----------



## Randy (Nov 14, 2008)

mmmm

respecto a lo de la llamada de numero equivocado....

Para eso seria el DTMF, primero se confirura el telefono para que conteste de manera automatica...

y luego habria que hacer un cto, con el cual detecte una secuencia de tonos, y si esta es correcta prenderia o apagaria la bomba.
espero ser suficientemente  explicito

Saludos


----------



## DFrankF (Nov 14, 2008)

gracias por la idea y no se preocupe soy de puerto vallarta mexico nada que ver con la ETA .

y me interesa su idea no se si me pudiera mandar un poco mas detallada la inf. se lo agradeceria muchisimo.

gracias


----------



## DFrankF (Nov 14, 2008)

si ay tuberia es de acero dulce y en partes esta enterrada.

pretende utilizar la tuberia como conductor para cerrar un circuito?


----------



## pepechip (Nov 14, 2008)

personalizando el tono de llamada no tienes que descolgar el telefono, por lo que no se genera gasto alguno para la persona que llama, ademas que el circuito de control es de lo mas facil.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 14, 2008)

DFrankF dijo:
			
		

> si ay tuberia es de acero dulce y en partes esta enterrada.
> 
> pretende utilizar la tuberia como conductor para cerrar un circuito?



se veria la posibilidad, antes de buscar respuestas hay que tener los datos disponibles.
ud. esta corroborando que hay UN conductor electrico , quizas alguien vea como utilizarlo.

saludos


----------

